# Sexing azureus help



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

I have 4 azureus unsure of age,but they are about the size of or tiny bit bigger than a quarter.Here's some links to the pics
1st is mainly to compare the size with the quarter,Frogs wouldnt sit still tho.
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
This I believe is female,but just going off what Ive read and learned of them.
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
This is of 2 together,the one from last pic on the bottom and I think another female on the top,which I thought was male at first.
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
And another with the other 2 frogs which I think are both males.
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
and some more of the ones I think are males
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
and another of the possible females?
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
again unsure of age,havent seen or heard any calling yet,so not sure if they are of breeding age yet.Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

They look a bit young to sex. You could make it easier for everyone if you copy the image source from your pix and paste them into the "insert image" icon drop down box. It's the icon that looks like a little mountain with a yellow background.

Like this.










PM me if you need any help.


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice just used to posting the links,but Ill change it in a day or 2,little busy lately.


----------

